# نظرية ماكينات (شرح مبسط وأمثله محلوله)



## frindly heart (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرفق كتاب نظرية ماكينات 3 فصول (الميكانيزمات + العجلات + السرعات)


ارجو ان تنفعكم

وارجو منكم الدعاء

اخوكم .... محمد

:84:

​


----------



## frindly heart (25 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

الصفحة بتنش ... مفيش زباين ولا ايه ؟؟؟!!!

هههههههه

تحياتي للجميع ...


----------



## en.saleh (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## معالج انظمه (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عصام حسنين (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا كثيرا


----------



## عمراياد (24 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## frindly heart (24 فبراير 2011)

وفيك ان شاء الله


----------



## كرم الحمداني (25 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (25 فبراير 2011)

ياعزيزي ياريت عندك باقي الفصول حتى نستفاد منها


----------



## اكرم4 (25 فبراير 2011)

I would like to thank you for the information and experience useful 
YOU ARE WOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## mezohazoma (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا كثيرا


----------



## ر.م علي (26 فبراير 2011)

:77::77::77: thanks


----------



## المهندس يحيى (27 فبراير 2011)

يارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا... واذا ممكن التكملة


----------



## frindly heart (1 مارس 2011)

وجزاكم مثله جميعا


----------



## frindly heart (1 مارس 2011)

المهندس يحيى قال:


> يارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا... واذا ممكن التكملة




وفيك اخي الكريم

ولكن تكملة ايه .. اظن ده منهج متكامل مع امثلة محلولة

فيه حاجة تاني ؟؟


----------



## أبوبتول (30 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزاك الجنة ولو فيه شروحات بالعربي يكون اجمل


----------



## عمراياد (2 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## عمراياد (2 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## frindly heart (3 مايو 2011)

وبارك فيكم انا ممكن اشرح لو فيه حاجة واقفة معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## moustafa diab (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا علي المجهود ولكن فين باقي الفصول*


----------



## eng_taha_a (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## المصري 00 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على الملفات المفيدة


----------



## hassan.algabry (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mbaumi (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## امجد عبد الحميد (7 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المصري 00 (23 مارس 2013)

مشكور علي المجهود ..... جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## خالدناصر7 (30 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع واذا كان هناك فيديوهات عن المادة اتمنى طرحها


----------



## Eng Mody Dalah (16 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------

